# Noble Model 660 12 Gauge



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if they made a rifled slug barrel for these guns and if so where can I get one ??? Thanks................Rich


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I have 2 old traders guides, but neither shows a model 660. they show a model 66 and 602. Neither shows any slug barrel models or barrels. Maybe someone with more info. can be more help.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they are most likely too old for rifled barrels, but smooth bore with sights are a possibility. you could also have a barrel cut down and sights added for a smooth bore slug barrel.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry it is a Model 66. It has the small 20inch smooth bore , just was curious if they made a rifled barrel........Thanks Again......Rich


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

RichsFishin said:


> Sorry it is a Model 66. It has the small 20inch smooth bore , just was curious if they made a rifled barrel........Thanks Again......Rich


After closer look , found a model 166L deer gun. This could be a variant of the 66 though it was not listed in the model 66 group. A barrel from this model may matchup with your gun. You would have to ask a gunsmith. Appears Noble stopped all production in 1970, so finding a 166L barrel may be difficult. It does say that the barrel is bored for rifled slugs.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replys.......Rich


----------

